# pendant 5 à 6 ans



## alenaro

Salut à tout le monde! 
J'ai trouvé cette expression dans mon livre de français, mais je dois dire de ne pas l'aimer beaucoup. Est-elle correcte? 
On ne devrait pas dire _de 5 à 6 ans_? 
Enfin, quelle est la juste traduction en italien? 
Mon essai: _Dai 5 ai 6 anni_.

Merci


----------



## brian

Potresti scrivere la frase completa, per intero per favore? Mi sembra di capire che si tratta di un periodo di tempo in cui qualcosa accade, quindi _*per*__ 5 a 6 anni_, per esempio _Ho studiato__ il francese per 5 a 6 anni = J'ai étudié le français pendant 5 à 6 ans _(anche se forse suonerebbe meglio _per__ 5 *o* 6 anni / pendant 5 *ou* 6 ans_).


----------



## alenaro

Brian, merci pour ton interet, voici la phrase entiere:

_Moyennant 250 € environ pour 8 séances pendant 5 à 6 ans, il est possible de suivre la voie astrale d'Elizabeth Tessier (astrologue très mediatisée)._

Vourrais-tu en donner une traduction complete, s'il te plait?


----------



## brian

_Per una quota/commissione/rata/un pagamento di circa 250€ per 8 sessioni *per (durante) 5 a 6 anni*, è possibile seguire la "via" astrale di Elizabeth Tessier._

Come ti pare?


----------



## alenaro

brian8733 said:


> _Per una quota/commissione/rata/un pagamento di circa 250€ per 8 sessioni *per (durante) 5 a 6 anni*, è possibile seguire la "via" astrale di Elizabeth Tessier._
> 
> Come ti pare?



Je dirais mieux: 
Mediante/pagando 250 € per 8 sedute _in/per un periodo che va da/i 5 a/i 6 anni_, è possibile seguire la via astrale di E.T.


----------

